# [86' 300zx turbo] suspension upgrade query



## dfk (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello, I have recently purchased a 1986 nissan 300zx turbo completely stock. It runs, drives but is rough and able to feel the bumps on the road. Im new at auto mechanics and I was reading a few other articles about upgrading bushings, shocks and springs. I was wondering if anyone could suggest what I should replace. Also what options do I have to improve handling and stability? Is there any chance theres a possibility you are able to utilize the stock adjustable suspension or if theres a replacement part that still allows the use of the adjustable suspension? Sorry for all the questions and thanks for your time.


----------



## ziggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

Energy suspension makes kits for all the bushings. It's a great mod. Will stiffen everything up even more than stock replacement. As for the struts you can go oe or opt for coilovers. Coilovers will give you more adjustability but will be stiff and have a rougher ride. Unless you lowering it the stock adjustments will be good. You might need aftermarket kits to realign if you drop it to far.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The factory adjustable shocks are long discontinued. Everyone seems to go with Bilstein dampers now-a-days.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Find some struts AGX wih lowered Eibachs (Prokit)


----------

